# Comprehensive Car Insurance for Older Car



## asih7262 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi,
I am moving to Dubai in 2 weeks and will be looking to purchase very soon after I arrive. I am a car enthusiast and after selling my beloved car last month for the move, I am anxious to buy a new car and start working on it asap. However, I recently discovered that it is difficult to obtain insurance on cars older than 7-8 yrs. However I see many cars listed for sale in Dubai from the 90s and early 2000s , so I assume the owners were obviously able to attain insurance for these cars in order to register the car. Does anyone know which insurance companies in Dubai offer full comprehensive coverage on cars on older than 7 years (no older than 1997) ? 
Thanks !


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I believe you can only get 3rd party cover on cars over 8 years old.
Parts are too difficult to source and are expensive for older cars here.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

I have fully comp insurance on both my cars which are 9 and 10 years old, so it is possible. The policies are from Al Sagr (I probably won't renew with them as to raise a claim I had to visit their offices which was a pain) and AIG.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

chestnut said:


> I have fully comp insurance on both my cars which are 9 and 10 years old, so it is possible. The policies are from Al Sagr (I probably won't renew with them as to raise a claim I had to visit their offices which was a pain) and AIG.


Good to know - and goes against everything I was told!!


----------



## asih7262 (Jul 30, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I believe you can only get 3rd party cover on cars over 8 years old.
> Parts are too difficult to source and are expensive for older cars here.
> Cheers
> Steve


 thats not so great for a car person ..that narrows my list down quite a bit ...its a little difficult to understand how there are plenty of older cars on the market despite this issue 

is 3rd party cover the legal minimum ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

asih7262 said:


> thats not so great for a car person ..that narrows my list down quite a bit ...its a little difficult to understand how there are plenty of older cars on the market despite this issue
> 
> is 3rd party cover the legal minimum ?


Hi,
Did you not see other post above from Chestnut?
They have older car with comprehensive insurance.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## asih7262 (Jul 30, 2015)

chestnut said:


> I have fully comp insurance on both my cars which are 9 and 10 years old, so it is possible. The policies are from Al Sagr (I probably won't renew with them as to raise a claim I had to visit their offices which was a pain) and AIG.



perfect ..thats a bit ridiculous that you have to go to the office for a claim ..has your experience been good overall with AIG and any idea if they have a limit on car age that they will insure with full comp?


----------



## asih7262 (Jul 30, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Did you not see other post above from Chestnut?
> They have older car with comprehensive insurance.
> Cheers
> Steve


yes just saw it i hadn't refreshed my page before


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

For what it's worth... I found the AIG insurance through the insurancemarket.ae web site. They're a broker and a "dedicated personal shopper" will call you back. Initially the quotes came back 3rd party fire and theft, but he went back to the insurance companies and got them to provide comprehensive insurance. The premium ended up being around 5% of the value of the car, despite it being a powerful coupé.


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

I've not had any reason to deal with AIG themselves (i.e. no claims or changes to the policy). I don't know what the ultimate limit for the age of the car is with AIG, sorry.
The "personal shopper" was very helpful, though.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Also if you have a "proper" classic, ie over 30 years old, you can get specific insurance (and brown plates) from the Automobile Touring Club UAE (ATCUAE) and RTA. Specifically speak with the Emirates Classic Car Club, they'll set you right. it's also a great way to meet very influential locals....


----------



## tjhksig (Aug 1, 2015)

Was wondering this myself...OP what types of 8+ yr old cars are you looking at? I'm quite an enthusiast myself, mainly of the forced-induction variety...


----------



## asih7262 (Jul 30, 2015)

tjhksig said:


> Was wondering this myself...OP what types of 8+ yr old cars are you looking at? I'm quite an enthusiast myself, mainly of the forced-induction variety...


i recently sold my 05 e55 that i modded up 580hp , & may be looking to get into the same car or an 02-06 sl55 ...not that old really, but falls out of the 7 yr range nonetheless so i was worried about this ...ive been watching the mrkt for a while there was a 94 NSX that was listed about 2 months ago that I would've bought in a heartbeat if I was there , it sold quickly. if i can find an sl65 , I will be all over it , but i don't have my hopes up as I haven't seen any listed...also looking at some early 2000s cl600 but probably will avoid unless I can find very low mileage as 1 repair will cost more than the whole car ...i'd like to add a 97-99 stickshift Z3 at some point, would love this as a 2nd car, they can be had for extremely cheap ....at the same time also looking at some newer cars, 08 cl63 & late porsche 911s ..i won't really be able to narrow down my search until I'm there and can inspect the general condition of the cars in person & find out about the availability of parts for specific models


----------



## asih7262 (Jul 30, 2015)

chestnut said:


> For what it's worth... I found the AIG insurance through the insurancemarket.ae web site. They're a broker and a "dedicated personal shopper" will call you back. Initially the quotes came back 3rd party fire and theft, but he went back to the insurance companies and got them to provide comprehensive insurance. The premium ended up being around 5% of the value of the car, despite it being a powerful coupé.





chestnut said:


> I've not had any reason to deal with AIG themselves (i.e. no claims or changes to the policy). I don't know what the ultimate limit for the age of the car is with AIG, sorry.
> The "personal shopper" was very helpful, though.


thanks for the info! ...5% of the value of the car that is not so bad ...i assume this means 5% of the current market value, not the original sticker ...as soon as I'm in the UAE i'lll get in touch with a broker through that site & will make sure to bring a no claims letter for the past 5 yrs, should be worth something


----------



## asih7262 (Jul 30, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Also if you have a "proper" classic, ie over 30 years old, you can get specific insurance (and brown plates) from the Automobile Touring Club UAE (ATCUAE) and RTA. Specifically speak with the Emirates Classic Car Club, they'll set you right. it's also a great way to meet very influential locals....


thanks for the info, probably won't end up in car that old just yet


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

You would be surprised on how many cars are imported here from the US, they have a lot of spare parts, you could have shipped your car here,to ship in a container until you get your uae number plate is less then 3000$ A-Z.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

These are what I rather fancy:-

Alfa Romeo RZ, (Yellow)










Lancia Delta Integrale Evo 2, (Yellow)










Lambo LM002 (Yellow)










Plus a few others, thing is, all three will accumulate over time, I've had enough of buying brand new cars and loosing AED300,000 over 3 years.

You may see a common thread here.....


----------



## asih7262 (Jul 30, 2015)

crt454 said:


> You would be surprised on how many cars are imported here from the US, they have a lot of spare parts, you could have shipped your car here,to ship in a container until you get your uae number plate is less then 3000$ A-Z.


 I know, I was originally planning to ship my car over, the thought of selling my car didn't even cross my mind until I started looking at the local listings and realized it would be a poor decision , and I actually had found a company that would ship for very cheap too, about $1200 only .. however, after watching the market for a bit, I realized there is a decent # of my car for sale, with lower miles than I had on my car, some of them modded as well ...but I realized that additional mods in dubai apparently add no additional value to the car in dubai, & I had almost 20k in mods put into the car ...in the US at least, these mods since they were done right, did add value to the car & much to its appeal that led to a quick sale within 2 weeks at $6k above blue book value...long story short , I would've lost a substantial amount of money by shipping my car over , even before factoring in the additional cost of shipping to dubai & 5% import duty ..ability to resell my car is a factor I always keep in mind, esp when considering bringing it to a completely different market


----------



## asih7262 (Jul 30, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> These are what I rather fancy:-
> 
> Alfa Romeo RZ, (Yellow)
> 
> ...



lambo truck!! someone in one of the my local clubs had a pristine one in white ..awesome car 

you could also opt for the modern day version :


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

asih7262 said:


> lambo truck!! someone in one of the my local clubs had a pristine one in white ..awesome car
> 
> you could also opt for the modern day version :


No, never, you don't get it.


----------



## tjhksig (Aug 1, 2015)

asih7262 said:


> i recently sold my 05 e55 that i modded up 580hp , & may be looking to get into the same car or an 02-06 sl55 ...not that old really, but falls out of the 7 yr range nonetheless so i was worried about this ...ive been watching the mrkt for a while there was a 94 NSX that was listed about 2 months ago that I would've bought in a heartbeat if I was there , it sold quickly.


Did you say NSX....excuse the drool on my keyboard.

I've built up several Mitsubishi turbos, from a a 90 GSX to a 12 Evo X, with a modded 08 Audi A4 turbo as my latest car, which is also out of the insurance range you're inquiring about. Thought about shipping it over as well, but given it's value, lack of trust for older German cars here, and my worry about how it would hold up in the heat here, I opted to sell it.

Not sure what I''m getting here yet, the Metro has been very easy to use and my apartment and work are both less than 5 minute walks to it.:noidea:


----------



## asih7262 (Jul 30, 2015)

tjhksig said:


> Did you say NSX....excuse the drool on my keyboard.
> 
> I've built up several Mitsubishi turbos, from a a 90 GSX to a 12 Evo X, with a modded 08 Audi A4 turbo as my latest car, which is also out of the insurance range you're inquiring about. Thought about shipping it over as well, but given it's value, lack of trust for older German cars here, and my worry about how it would hold up in the heat here, I opted to sell it.
> 
> Not sure what I''m getting here yet, the Metro has been very easy to use and my apartment and work are both less than 5 minute walks to it.:noidea:



lol yes an NSX ..in mint condition, with low miles..price was a steal...could have easily shipped it back home, eaten the shipping costs & import tariffs, kept if for years & still made money on it..would've needed to buy a 2nd beater in Dubai though, no way I would dd that car lol 

Evo x!! one of my favorite tuners ever , takes a lot of work but that car can be built to seriously move.. a real sleeper .. 
yea I ended up coming to the same decision with my E55 for the same reasons ...was forced to sell it ..my SL too ..both of those days sucked 

honestly not sure what'll get at all yet either , i just know I have a solid list of cars to check out when i get there, just hope they're still available 

some pics of my e55 & sl : Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------

